# Biken in/um Bad Rodach und Coburg



## zizo (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein 28-jähriger Biker aus Stuttgart und fahre hauptsächlich CC, gerne auch mal den ein oder anderen knackigen Trail.
Zur Zeit bin ich beruflich ca. 2 Tage pro Woche in Bad Rodach in der Nähe von Coburg. In drei Wochen bin ich ausnahmsweise die ganze Woche in hier. 
Spätestens da werde ich mein bike mitbringen, um hier die Gegend zu erkunden.
Da ich diese noch überhaupt nicht kenne, wäre es klasse, wenn ich mich Bikern aus der Gegend für eine oder mehrere Feierabendtouren anschließen könnte. Falls nicht, habt ihr zumindest Tips, wie und wo es sich hier lohnt mal hinzufahren? 
Mit dem Auto fahre ich immer an der Veste Heldburg vorbei. Wäre das ne Idee?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß, zizo


----------



## ueberflieger96 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo zizo,
von Rodach aus gibt es schon einige Möglichkeiten das Coburger Land oder den nahen Thüringer Wald zu erkunden.
Von Rodach aus könntest Du z.B. auf den Carl Escher Weg fahren, oder in Hildburghausen auf den Werratal- Radweg. Beide ganz nett. Natürlich ist auch eine Fahrt auf die Veste Heldburg nicht schlecht, dann aber nur in Verbindung mit den beiden Gleichbergen im NW von Rodach (einzelstehend, markant).
Hier noch ein Link zur Carl Escher Weg- Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.4639
Ich habe noch mehr Track´s online gestellt, bei denen Du dir einen sehr kleinen Überblick über verschiedene Möglichkeiten verschaffen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zizo (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo ueberflieger96,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der von dir beschriebene Weg sieht klasse aus. Allerdings ist er evtl. etwas lang für eine Feierabendtour ab 19:00 Uhr. Ich denke aber, dass es ja schon möglich sein sollte, die Schleife in Rodach zu starten und dann bei ca. der Hälfte abzukürzen, oder?

Gruß und danke nochmal, zizo


----------



## ueberflieger96 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
19 Uhr ist schon recht spät, aber für 2 Stunden noch gut genug. Du kannst die Tour in beliebiger Richtung starten, und natürlich jederzeit abbrechen und auf den kürzesten Weg zurück fahren. Der Vorteil ist halt, dass der Carl Escher Weg nahe an Rodach vorbeiführt und recht gut ausgeschildert ist. Verfahren ist fast nicht möglich.
Grüße


----------



## zizo (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo ueberflieger96,

habe vorgestern mal versucht, die von dir beschriebene Tour zu fahren. Bin allerdings direkt in Bad Rodach gestartet und auf den Carl-Escher-Weg. Zu Beginn wars sehr schön. Allerdings wurde es nach ca. 15km annähernd unfahrbar. Das Problem war, dass auf dem Weg ca. 0,5 m tiefe Treckergräben waren und die mit querliegenden Ästen und Baumstämmen gefüllt waren. War sogar zu Fuß sehr schwer. Also, bis zum nächsten Versuch warte ich mal eine Weile, vielleicht ist dann auch wieder aufgeräumt. 

Gestern Abend bin ich von Bad Rodach über Schloß Callenberg nach Coburg, dort zur Feste hoch und wieder zurück. Auch schön, aber natürlich nicht so trailig...

Gruß und danke nochmal.

zizo


----------



## liepke (30. Mai 2008)

Servus,

ich fahre den Carl-Escher öfters mal am WE. Start in Niederfüllbach zur Veste und von dort den Carl-Escher bis zur Alexandrinenhütte - 2,5h gemütlich. Den Teil der Runde finde ich halt am besten.
Die Hütte ist aber leider nur am WE geöffnet - falls Bedarf bestünde.
Bis Bad Rodach wäre es ja dann nicht mehr weit, aber man müßte dafür schon etwas mehr als 3h veranschlagen, wenn man kein absoluter Crack ist. Natürlich kann man auch von Bad Rodach aus im Uhrzeigersinn diesen Teil fahren; in Gegenrichtung, wie oben beschrieben, finde ich es persönlich aber angenehmer.
Die Zeit jetzt ist aber am besten geeignet - da sind die Tage schön lang; das wäre mit Start 19.00 Uhr durchaus zu machen... oder am WE halt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Oktober 2010)

Muss das Thema mal entstauben...

Bin seit kurzem für mein Praktikum in Coburg und such noch ein paar Mitfahrer für normale AllMountain/Enduro-touren. Unter der Woche kommen wegen der Arbeit eigentlich nur Nightrides hier in der Gegend in frage, am WE gerne auch mal weiter weg bsp. Thüringer Wald.

Würd mich freuen, wenn sich welche finden 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Capic Biker (8. November 2010)

Hey ich komme auch aus Coburg (sozusagen).
Und würde gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## ericoli (12. November 2010)

Hallo, Itzgrund dann komm doch zu uns rüber( Maintal= Gottesgarten= Trailriding) ist nicht so weit wie Coburg und schönere Trails, wir Fahren mehr oder weniger Regelmäßig.    Grüsse


----------



## Capic Biker (12. November 2010)

Von wo kommt ihr genau ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. November 2010)

Hi,
endlich Wochenende 

Itzgrund bzw. Maintal wäre bei mir nur am Wochenende drin wegen der Anfahrt. Unter der Woche höchstens, wenn man sich in der Mitte trifft...

Wie wäre es mit nächstes WE? (20./21.)

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (12. November 2010)

@ Capic Biker, ich wohn bei Ebensfeld, aber wir sind meist ein paar Leute, aus allen Richtungen von Coburg bis Bamberg ( wenn alle dabei sind,ist eher selten) geh doch mal auf den " Gottesgarten"  Beitrag     Grüsse


----------

